
Got Fired? A list of do's and don'ts - fecak
https://jobtipsforgeeks.com/2016/05/05/fired-2/
======
slinkyavenger
As far as explanations are concerned, I've always heard that you should create
a company and claim to do freelance work between getting fired and finding a
new job. Any other tips?

~~~
fecak
I'm not sure I'd recommend that tactic unless you thought you were in for a
long period of unemployment and could find legitimate work to point to if
someone were to ask. It's not likely that an employer would interrogate
someone to determine whether they actually did work during the time, it's
usually fairly easy to determine when someone claims they were "freelancing"
yet they haven't anything to show for it.

